

Facebook Valued At $67.5 Billion In SecondMarket’s 10th Auction - idiotb
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/18/facebook-secondmarket/

======
jchonphoenix
Why do we care about the value of facebook stock on the play by play?

Facebook's value has not moved significantly. This is starting to sound like a
stock ticker...

------
jonursenbach
This is getting absurd.

